# Huge major hissy nippy brat



## Through the Flutter (Feb 17, 2015)

so thumbelina besides not liking my nails, has gotten to a point where she'll his more and when I try to scoop her she'll hiss and lunge at my hand. She even nips sometimes


How long will she act like this for?


Is it because she's still not use to me?


Is it because she's growning some quills back? 


Any advice on how to go about this would help a lot! Please I want her to be a friendly little girl where her dad or aunt Ect. can scoop her up with out getting nipped and ect.

Thanks!


----------



## tikki801 (Dec 13, 2014)

Biting, hissing, and popping are a hedgehogs defense. There is no saying how long she will do this, as some never quite adjust. It can take a lot of time and socializing. The best way to approach her biting is to not react to it, at all. If you react, her defense is working, and she will keep biting. If she is quilling, she could be extra grumpy because she hurts, and could be biting because of that as well.
You need to keep holding her, regardless of how mad she acts. Maybe up the amount of time you socialize with her daily?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a sticky about biting that was just written.

Please don't call your hedgie a brat. Hedgehogs are prey animals and are just doing what they need to do to feel safe.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html

Here it is. I don't think it's been officially made into a sticky yet, but I had just linked this into another thread and happened to pass by


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

From what I can remember, I don't think you've had your hedgehog for very long. They can take months to become 'friendly' and then can still have those days where they don't want to socialise. You have to remember that they are prey animals and their natural response is to hiss and try to frighten you away. You just have to be really patient and keep working with her. And I agree with MomLady; I hate when people call their hedgies brats when they are behaving as they should and the owner has unrealistic expectations.

I read as well that sometimes hedgehogs will only 'bond' with one person. You may find that wanting her to be okay around three different people is just too much for her.


----------

